# Who's going to be the new President & Vice President?



## Joey (Sep 2, 2008)

McCain/Palin
Obama/Biden


----------



## rhitland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Obama's got this one in the bag, unless he drops a horrible gaffe Hussein Obama will be our 44th president. My Grandpa is a staunch republican and he always calls him Hussein Obama and it caught on with me although I do not care either way Ilike them both just cannot stand either party demiocrat or republican I am a "Demopublican"


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still voting Paris Hilton !!!!


----------



## Joey (Sep 2, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> I'm still voting Paris Hilton !!!!



Oh my...... LOL


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 2, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> I'm still voting Paris Hilton !!!!




Probably the most competent..lol


----------



## owls84 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Obama's my MAN!!!*

I must say the more I look into things I see that Obama is looking more like my guy. I spent about 3 hours yesturday looking at their voting records for the past few years and EVERY time it seemed some important vote came up McCain did not vote. I did not agree with every vote Obama voted for but at least he voted on the issue. Not to mention I love the way Obama handled the Palin's kid being pregnant issue. He declared all families were off limits and would not discuss them. That is a little classy I think. Just my opinion and I enjoy a great political debate but at this time Obama is my guy. No to mention I work for a defense contractor and after McCain did what he did to Boeing the is no way I could say that he would keep our defense contracts.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 3, 2008)

well i dont like either choice, but since I strongly beleive everyone should vote, at this point McCain/Palin gets mine.  There is just something about Obama that makes me unsettled. Besides McCain's VP is easier on the eyes than Obamas...lol J/K!!


Know whatsthe difference between Obama and Osama?

BS

sorry, had to pass that one along.....


----------



## JTM (Sep 3, 2008)

nick1368 said:


> Know whatsthe difference between Obama and Osama?



then there's THIS:


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't even thought about Biden /Bin Laden....lol


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow..sitting home on the couch watching the RNC and I must say, Sarah Palin is putting the smack down. Quite a surprise!


----------



## Joey (Sep 3, 2008)

blake said:


> Wow..sitting home on the couch watching the RNC and I must say, Sarah Palin is putting the smack down. Quite a surprise!



Yup.....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't WAIT for the VP debates...whoa palin and binden....two pit bulls..lol


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 3, 2008)

blake said:


> I can't WAIT for the VP debates...whoa palin and binden....two pit bulls..lol



watch out for the one with the lipstick!!  I was very impressed...its going to be an interesting 60 days!


----------



## JTM (Sep 3, 2008)

nick1368 said:


> watch out for the one with the lipstick!!  I was very impressed...its going to be an interesting 60 days!



the lipstick was probably my favorite joke...  i liked almost everything, though.  i didn't like her reading the whole thing from the prompter, though.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 8, 2008)

Just couldn't stand Hillary / Bill or both on the Court..? Think he would be bad news.. ! John McCain is a true war hero.. ! don't how much more he would have to do to gain some's respect..?


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

Without respect to political leanings and basing my opinion solely on the qualifications of the candidate, McCain is my choice without a second thought. To vote for Obama would be like putting an EA in the East and hoping the Lodge doesn't get run into the ground.

Factoring in my political views, I still favor McCain. The sole issue I don't fully agree with him on is his rather left leanings on immigration reform.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish we could have gotten ol' Ron Paul...


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

Along those lines, I wish Bob Barr had a shot at winning. Unfortunately, I don't think enough Americans are yet sufficiently put out with the status quo of the Republican and Democratic parties to give a third party a serious chance in a national election.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> I wish we could have gotten ol' Ron Paul...





Nate C. said:


> Along those lines, I wish Bob Barr had a shot at winning. Unfortunately, I don't think enough Americans are yet sufficiently put out with the status quo of the Republican and Democratic parties to give a third party a serious chance in a national election.



it's amazing how what was originally died for has become labeled as "crazy." 

god help this country, because we've shown that we surely can't.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> I wish we could have gotten ol' Ron Paul...



AMEN AMEN AMEN I can't say it enough. It stinks that I will choose McCain, not because I want him to be a leader, but that he is the lesser of two..oh well..you know. Although, I do support some form of universal heathcare *shock*


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

blake said:


> universal heathcare *shock*



i have to remember: "no contention"

but when you say things like this, it's so HARD.  





hehe, i'm a libertarian.  "universal healthcare" just grinds against me like sandpaper.  i hope you can forgive me


----------



## js4253 (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought you might find the following article from snopes.com interesting: http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/huntleybrown.asp


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 14, 2009)

i know the answer ............


----------



## Sirius (Oct 14, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i know the answer ............



You're so smart.


----------



## daopqc (Oct 14, 2009)

can i vote for KIM KARDASHIAN


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

daopqc said:


> can i vote for KIM KARDASHIAN



Lol...


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

kg_hart said:


> If I vote in this poll now will it really count?



It might make you feel good.  I'd go for it.  Never hurts the ol' ego to be right now and then... lol


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

Haha, yeah, good analogy.


----------

